# Larghissimo for Brass Choir



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

I really enjoy this. I think it sounds like a final movement to a work, so I may work from here backwards. Or maybe it should be its own thing. All will reveal itself in time :^)

Audio: http://www.filedropper.com/brasschoir
Score:
View attachment Brass Choir - Full Score.pdf


Video if you don't want to download (lower quality though):


----------

